# Oh Crap



## CatLuvr (Aug 25, 2004)

Haha, I just thought that might be a funny title for this particular post. My family knows that I have IBS and my two best friends know, but that's about it. I feel so horrible. I have this really good friend, and I tried to tell him that I have IBS, but I just couldn't. I'm so embarrassed. I ended up just saying that I have a "functional disease" and I just left it at that. He thinks that I meant something like Chronic Fatigue Syndrome or something. Then, this is the worst part, he said, "Well, be glad it's not IBS, cuz that would really suck." I nearly died.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

hmm mayyyybe he has ibs himself and thats how he knows it sucks?dont worry tho


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LOL How ironic.


----------



## CatLuvr (Aug 25, 2004)

I don't think he has IBS, because when I told him I had a functional disease he immediately looked it up on the Internet. IBS was the first thing that popped up. HAHA. I think he ruled it out, cuz he doesn't want me to have it. He'd rather me have something that isn't so...uh-hem... uncomfortable. So embarrassing. Don't think I can tell him now. Oh well.


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

That kinda sucks...


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

At this point, why don't you just go ahead and tell him? It could be that he actually knows someone else with IBS and could be more supportive??- Vincent


----------



## yaboozaboo (Oct 20, 2004)

Don't feel that you have to tell him, unless you're out somewhere with him and you're having problems. Don't be afriad to tell him you're not feeling well, we're all human, we all have those problems every once in a while. Its just worse for people like us. I had problems with my past boyfriends. I would have bad diarrhea, and we would be going to a family get together or something, so I had no choice but to tell them. They all started to realize something was wrong, when I'd have frequent stomach aches and taking off to the bathroom for long periods of time. Not fun at all! It also helps of you just relax. When I tell myself its ok if I have to go when I'm going somewhere and keep my mind off it, it seems to not bother me so much. Try eliminating foods that give you problems, especially dairy, coffee and artifical sweetners like sorbitol, saccharine and aspertame. I find that taking citrucel a couple times a week helps both contipation and diarrhea. And most of all DON'T STRESS OUT! Relax. If you're still having bad problems, I'd suggest seeing a doctor, if you haven't already. Hang in there. I feel your pain.


----------



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

Most of my friends know that something is wrong with my stomach. We often hang out at restaurants and I disappear often (if I am having a stress caused attack I will go outside and meditate.) They always ask whatï¿½s wrong. I end up telling people that I just have a stomach problem. Most accept that and do not ask what I have or what happens when I am sick. Not sure if that helps you at all, but good luck! Peace.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

I have "digestive issues" or a "digestive condition" is another way to address it without using labels or scary words like "disease". If you are too ambiguous people will be more curious, and if you are too graphic some people will think you've shared too much. I find it's best to wait til people show a desire to know more about it, and then go into the scientific side (that it's not hereditary or contagious, and is very common - one in 5 people have experienced IBS in one form or another) and that I can have good days and bad days.It does help to have people compassionate to your condition without being too nosy and pitying.


----------

